
Microsoft shuts down So.cl - gopalakrishnans
http://blog.fuselabs.org/post/158073843056/socl-is-saying-farewell-as-of-march-15-2017
======
olivermarks
Anything that threatens the Office cash cow will be destroyed one way or
another...

~~~
bdcravens
Don't see how that was the case. Rather, this seems like the jettisoning of a
tangential product like Google/Facebook/Twitter etc do on a regular basis.

